# Do you drive your goat hard?



## blackphantomls2gto (Sep 27, 2008)

I own a 05 gto and tend to drive her hard. I figured she was built to take it so why not. Mine has 24,xxx miles and it is not unusual for it to see over 5,000+ rpm a couple times a day. Not only reving it but in gear to. Was wonderin if other goat owners drive theirs a little rough.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would hope when your motor sees 5000RPMs you're in gear, and the clutch is out too! 


I drive mine hard, but no high RPMs.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I would hope *when your motor sees 5000RPMs you're in gear*, and the clutch is out too!


Ditto!!! An unloaded engine spinning at that RPM is just not a good thing to do.

I generally drive mine like I stole it... when traffic conditions are right.... which is most of the time... lol.


----------



## Midnightmistress (Jul 26, 2006)

What's the point of having all that power and not playing with it? I don't beat mine, but she is used well!!


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

I drive it pretty hard, usually about once or twice a day ill get on it good!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Ditto!!! An unloaded engine spinning at that RPM is just not a good thing to do.


Yeah, when you stab the throttle and wait for the tach to hit 5 grand, the problem is the tach is so slow by the time you see 5 grand on the tach the motor is really more likely to be at 6+grand and climbing, and with no load.....


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

It depends on what your definition of hard is. Do I get on it from time to time? YES! Even then I'm not driving it hard.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Each time I drive the GTO I wind out the gears 10% of the time. Occasional tire spins but mostly just spirited driving. I like hearing the engine above 3000 rpms.
When the kids are in the car, I drive it like my Freestar.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Mine is prolly classified as a garage queen. But when I do take her out, I enjoy some spirited driving. Doesnt see much red line, but 5k is not uncommon as my cam really doesnt kick in till about 4k.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeup.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Yeah, when you stab the throttle and wait for the tach to hit 5 grand, the problem is the tach is so slow by the time you see 5 grand on the tach the motor is really more likely to be at 6+grand and climbing, and with no load.....


:agree 
YouTube - Engine Blows Complete

Sometimes with simulated load
YouTube - C6 Z06 blows up


----------



## Mark06LS2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Everynow and then you just have to stretch it's legs!!! I don't drive mine hard at all, but I do tend to get up to speed rather quickly every now and then.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Same as mark06ls2. And I never rev it without a load. I don't even like to blip the throttle -- just useless wear on the engine. But as has been discussed before, folks have the car for different reasons and it's really about what makes you happy.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh No – never in a million years would I drive her hard. All my Mods. are show only…


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't beat on mine. I think I've only redlined my car twice since I bought it. It's my DD so I don't want to be without wheels to get back and forth.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Night said:


> I don't beat on mine. I think I've only redlined my car twice since I bought it. It's my DD so I don't want to be without wheels to get back and forth.


Shi-yat I've bounced off the rev limiter atleast a half dozen times... the LS2 likes to breath at the top end.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

what's the point of all that power if you don't use it?

just give me an excuse. i ain't skerred


----------



## NC_Shogun (May 12, 2008)

Man, i feel bad you guys are pretty good to ya'lls goat, sadly the goat has taught me alot of things and i've calm down for the most part, when i first got it at 20,000 miles

I would rev it up all the time when people asked to hear it let just say the clutch was out by 50K miles.

I would do hard launches and everytime i would get on the highway I would have to let the goat loose. I've been real lucky cause the goat is still holding up strong and running like an animal.

I've grown a little since then, especially because of gas price and I don't want to waste money on a new clutch again. I'm at 80,000 miles now and trying to figure how i'm going wish my goat a happy birthday with either a widebody kit, LS2 engine package from HPE or LPE or go with the STS turbo. 

I beat up on the old girl so i got to reward her. She has been good to me.


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

wow.. i guess i treat mine badly. i aint skeerd. when i get it out it see's the limiter once or twice. other day i launched it hard for a virgin passenger buring threw 1st, barking 2nd and 3rd. i've got into 3rd gear burnout 3 times. and have learned my lesson. you just cant contorl that. i guess i was excited i got to keep it! with all the layoffs.. wonder more off us have'nt lost our goat.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm 21, im a marine, i have a badass v8 car, OF COURSE i drive it!!!

no real room to realllly stretch around base but 0-55(max speed on base) i definately stretch her out, and if i get a clear shot of highway i just cant pass it up. but yes i drive ti very spirited. i dont beat the piss out of it but i make sure to enjoy it.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

If I only ran around on the center carb what would be the point of the other two? You have to keep circulating new gas through them anyways. Well, that's my excuse.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tri-Power said:


> If I only ran around on the center carb what would be the point of the other two? You have to keep circulating new gas through them anyways. Well, that's my excuse.


:agree That's right!!
Can't be letting that gas go bad !!


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

I give mine a lot of throttle on my daily travel, but shortshift and keep the revs low. However, on the days I hit the highway and I'm lucky enough to have a clear path ahead, I tend to treat the merge lane like a race track and run all the way up to redline.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

My 3 year old likes it when the tires break loose.


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, it is hard to resist. Every morning on the way to work I have an on ramp to the highway that most folks go just under 70. I find that is the best speed to drop it into third and rocket past everyone.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

When I first got my goat, for the first 2 months I was driving it hard at every corner. After more than a year of owning it, I hardly ever drive it hard, I can really say that I do enjoy the cold morning drives up to the mountain to my college in my daily driver goat.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i think rape would be the word. just flat out rape. she only see's the drag strip anymore. heroin has nothing on this addition. i drive my truck like a granny. lol


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Im not too hard on my goat. Mine is a automatic so i just gag it open and it shifts when it shifts, well over 5000rpm. I have had my car for about 10 months and only put about 4400 miles on it so i dont drive it very often. I try to drive it every weekend and when i do drive it my wife is with me so that probably keeps me from doing anything too crazy. I took it to the track one time so far. Every now and then i will run it up to about 120mph on a open stretch. Im not much into burning tires because they are over $600 for a set.


----------



## m289d (Nov 6, 2007)

I am at 33k miles and I am about to replace the second set of tires. The first set lasted 19k. I am not sure if I have driven harder on the second set or if they were just softer tires. Knowing that I am about to replace them made the straight half mile road to and from work extremely fun. I did two burnouts last week. I will probably get one in tomorrow too. Would that be considered driving hard?


----------

